# Up to date info on mobile internet connections in India?



## lotusflow3r (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi y'all 

I'm going to go to India for a few months and I absolutely need to be connected at all times for professional reasons.

2 years ago when I last went there it was a hassle because of antiterrorism laws: no public wi-fi was allowed anywhere (including restaurants and hotels) and you could only buy a plug'n'play usb flashcard if you were a resident who could prove where you lived by providing a copy of your lease!

So basically either you would waste your time in cyber-cafés (which is not an option for me) or you would find an Indian friend who would take an internet connection under their own name for you.

I''ve read online that this absurd system may have changed and that tourists were now allowed to buy a pre-paid flashcard with only a passport, and/or that wi-fi was now allowed and common in public places, but it seems unsure depending where you get the info.

Could someone please provide up-to-date infos about this? it would be extremely useful for me to know in advance what to expect.

Many, many thanks


----------



## BobbyDheer (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

*Needed documentation for your Prepaid SIM Card*

The experience of buying a prepaid SIM card in India as a foreigner can range anywhere from a breeze to an obstacle course. However, if you come prepared with all the required documentation, there's no reason why it should be too troublesome. 

So, now these days, to make buying a prepaid SIM card easy, follow these simple pointers:

1. Make sure you have an unlocked phone, which basically involves configuring the phone to work on any network. Most modern phones only work with the carrier you bought the phone through, although you can pay extra and buy an ulocked phone. 

2. Make a copy of the photo / name page of your passport, a copy of the Indian visa page in your passport, and a passport sized picture as well. You will need to present these, along with your original passport document, to the SIM vendor.

3. Get proof of where you're staying in India. If you're in a hotel,you should be able to get a letter from the frontdesk verifying that you are indeed staying there. 

4. Proof of residency in your home country. Not all passports have the home addresses listed in there, so make sure you take something "official" looking with you, along with the copies. NOTE: Vendors don't seem to be requiring this particular piece of information, per the latest comments from members. Proof of residency in India seems to be quite sufficient. 

Hope these would be helpful for you.

Good luck and enjoy your stay there.

Dheer


----------



## BobbyDheer (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, 

Most international airports in India have counters where you can buy SIM cards. These counters are usually located right after you clear customs. For the most part, if you have the above documents in order, you should be able to get your card in fifteen to twenty minutes after you fill out the required documentation.
If you don't get one at the airport, you should be able to get a prepaid SIM card at a local, independent cellphone dealer. You make get some reluctance from the shopkeeps though, as the new security requirements that the Indian Government has put in place make it quite bureaucratic for the vendors to comply. However, if you have all the documents in place, it will make it much easier for them and will lead to less hassle.

The Indian Government has recently put in restrictions that puts a 3 month limit on prepaid SIM connectivity for foreign visitors to India. Cellphone vendors cannot sell SIM cards with longer than 3 months validity. 

NOTE: As of November, 2012, there has been a significant tightening of regulations around the purchase and activation of SIM cards. Specifically, the Airtel sites at the airports state that they will no longer selling SIMs at the airport. Additionally, the Airtel offices are saying that it will take at least 4 days to activate a SIM card once purchased. Reliance has also reported a similar delay in the activation of new SIM card purchases. 


Dheer


----------



## lotusflow3r (Feb 11, 2013)

I got one now 

I just needed the passport copies, a pic and the guesthouse people vouching for me.

The folks at Vodafone said nothing about a 3 months (or any other) restriction. I hope the Simcard is a lifelong purchase as i'll be coming to India quite often in the future.

Thanks


----------



## BobbyDheer (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey, 

I wonder, if you get a prepaid SIM which would work lifelong . After three months it will be inactive if you wont make any call throw it.
So best is to get a new SIM in each travel. 
good luck


----------



## Neli (Feb 19, 2013)

Salut Lotus . Bienvenue a Inde . How long You plan to stay here ? For period exceeding 2 months, suggets You go for Post paid connection. When You visit a Vodafone store, suggest You ask them for the time period of validity . Also, a lot of depends on which You reside . My experience in Hyderabad for Vodafone is good .


----------



## SKMel (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Lotus

I was able to buy a Tata Photon no problem and alternatively I use the hotspot on my IPhone this way I am sure to get a connection.

I would go with prepaid as it presents less hassles and it is updated as soon as you pay.


Also, depending on your accommodations they may already have wifi and the only way to get a really good connection is to also have a landline, usually through BSNL, which for a foreigner is impossible.

My advice is to check out the wifi set-up with the place you are staying, if you have an IPhone then just pay for additional data charges, which are cheap to be on the safe side and then buy your own dongle with Reliance, Idea, Vodaphone, BSNL, or any myriad of companies out there on a prepaid plan.

Depending on where you are staying in India (major cities are great) the internet is not always consistent regardless of how hard you try......Incredible India


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

lotusflow3r said:


> I got one now
> 
> I just needed the passport copies, a pic and the guesthouse people vouching for me.
> 
> ...


Hi Lotus,

Tata Photon is good, you can get upto 3MB/s speed. you might need to recharge your tata photon every 3 months once, if it is not used or recharged for 3 months it will deactivated and you will have to buy new sim card for it. 

And coming to wifi, now we have wifi connectivity in some of the good coffee shops. ex: coffee day, barista etc... you can use internet there

-
Likith


----------

